# Crook beak problems



## Sean Sullivan (Aug 1, 2020)

So I’m wondering if someone could give me some advise on how to help my crook beak. I noticed he wasn’t eating and was acting kinda off for the last few days. I looked this morning And thought I saw that his tongue is swollen. I then noticed that his tongue is actually cut and hanging by a small piece. I don’t know what to do with it. It’s still very swollen and I wonder if I should try to force feed him something. Anyone can look at the other posts I have in this group and see the picture of how crook the beak is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did look back at the old post. Your bird has the worst cross beak I've ever seen. I didn't say anything at the time but I suspect the bird is a meat bird. They don't live as long as our other breeds. 

As to this most recent injury? If the majority of the tongue is involved there's going to be a whole issue with being able to swallow. If it's just a small part and you can get at it, snip it off. Make up a slurry for it to see if it will eat on its own.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I did look back at the old post. Your bird has the worst cross beak I've ever seen. I didn't say anything at the time but I suspect the bird is a meat bird. They don't live as long as our other breeds.
> 
> As to this most recent injury? If the majority of the tongue is involved there's going to be a whole issue with being able to swallow. If it's just a small part and you can get at it, snip it off. Make up a slurry for it to see if it will eat on its own.


What Robin said is probably the best that can be done.


----------



## Sean Sullivan (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks Robin. I was able to take the hanging piece off with no problem. It looks like the tongue is still swollen and he’s not eating on his own. And yes I said “he”. Funny side note that my daughter woke me up one morning and told me my chicken was crowing. I said that’s impossible because the seller said all the chicks in the cage were female. Well, he lied, lol. Turns out the two chickens we bought that morning are both roosters. Doofy and my silkie. 

Also, I was thinking he wasn’t a normal chicken when I noticed he looked a lot like the ones on the Perdue chicken commercials. So, thanks for all the help I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sean Sullivan (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh, and I have seen a crook beak worse then his. There is a lady on Instagram who has one and the bottom beak is literally at a 90 degree angle from the top beak. I’ll see if I can find it and post a picture.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is his tongue so swollen that it makes it impossible to eat? And why is it swollen? I know you don't know but I'm wondering he went poking around somewhere he shouldn't have and got bit.


----------



## Sean Sullivan (Aug 1, 2020)

Ok I think his problems are from an ear infection. Both are very swollen and look to be plugged up with something. I posted these pictures of his ears. Can someone confirm my guess? Now what should I do if it is an ear infection. No vets down here that really deal with chickens because they are mainly for food or fighting. Can I clean them myself?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeese, that is bad. Try softening that mess up with antibiotic ointment. Then clean with saline if it's available. I keep saline for contact lenses around for my birds. 

It could be mites too. Can you contact a vet just in case you can get antibiotics for him? They might not be willing to see him but showing them those pics might get you the drugs you need. 

Do you have Ivermectin down there? It's generally used for cattle. The topical can be used on birds. A half cc for your big boy. That will take care of any mites.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That doesn't look to good, Yikes.


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

You may need to contact a veterinarian, he looks pretty bad


----------



## Sean Sullivan (Aug 1, 2020)

Robin416, Poultry Judge, and everyone else that helped with a reply to my post I want to say thank you. My buddy didn’t make it and passed away the other night. I’m glad you all took the time to read it and post your comments. I tried everything but in the end the numerous problems were just too much for him. I am glad I was able to give him a happy life for the time he was here. Thanks again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. You did what you could for him and gave him a fighting chance. Not many would. 

Keep an eye on the Silkie rooster to make sure his ears stay clear. Depending on what caused the problem in the big boy it could end up affecting the other.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Sean Sullivan said:


> Robin416, Poultry Judge, and everyone else that helped with a reply to my post I want to say thank you. My buddy didn’t make it and passed away the other night. I’m glad you all took the time to read it and post your comments. I tried everything but in the end the numerous problems were just too much for him. I am glad I was able to give him a happy life for the time he was here. Thanks again.


Aww this made me cry I’m super sorry for your loss


----------

